# looking for 9mm



## zell66 (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking for information on a reliable 9mm to purchase used or new. Have a budget of $300. Would like something with a manual safety as I will be teaching my children as well shooting this revolver.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

zell66 said:


> Looking for information on a reliable 9mm to purchase used or new. Have a budget of $300. Would like something with a manual safety as I will be teaching my children as well shooting *this revolver*.


You do mean semi auto? I don't know of too many revolvers that are chambered in 9mm except for Smith & Wesson and Charter Arms. As far as I know both do not have a manual safety. Although tempting, on a $300 budget STAY AWAY FROM TAURUS. There have been just too many problems with both their products and customer service. Parts are not available for them should something go wrong. They must be sent back to the factory (see other's comments on this forum regarding Taurus). I don't think that there are too many gunsmith's that would even work on them as the fees could be more than what the guns are worth. Buying a used gun by a reputable manufacturer would be your best bet. Ruger, Smith & Wesson, Colt, Beretta, CZ etc. all make 9mm semi auto's with a manual safety. Parts are readily available should anything go wrong and just about any competent gunsmith would be familiar with them if the need ever arose. Please keep in mind that your life may depend on that gun one day. You may want to extend your budget a little more as there will be more options available to you.

There are plenty of good used guns on the market. A lot of them have seen very little use. If the gun looks good on the outside chances are that it will be good on the inside also. If it looks all beat up and cruddy chances are that it was never taken care of. If you do not know what to look for. Have someone who is familiar with firearms check it out for you.


----------



## zell66 (Jan 19, 2015)

thank you and yes I do mean semi auto. was looking at a fnh 9mm but it is a bit out of my range.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

an S+W SD9VE is a good platform, but no safety. I have had several and they are trouble free. Ruger also used to make the P95, which does have a decocker/safety, great gun, but a large frame and if you're thinking of concealed carry, probably a bit large. I have not owned a CZ but from what I hear they are good also. Personally, I like the Smith SD9VE, 16 round capacity, great shooter, trouble free, but no safety and just right on the edge size wise of being easily concealable. I would carry one but I'm 6'2" and 300 lbs, so it wouldn't stick out much on me. I do agree with the above poster who said stay away from Taurus. You can not get parts, gun has to be returned to company, gunsmith's can't or won't work on them because they can't get parts either. Taurus has some crazy rules about the parts they will sell, and there aren't many they will release to the general public. There also have been reliability issues with many of the older model semi's. Not sure about the current models, but Taurus, in general, is not a favorite of folks who post on this forum, myself included. I have had several, some revolvers, some semis, I'd trust the revolvers more than the semi's.

Just remembered, I also have a Ruger SR9C. Great gun, has a safety, 10 or 12 round capacity, as I recall. I haven't had it of the safe to shoot in so long, I completely forgot about it, but they are a nice solid gun. Probably can get one for somewhere around $300 or so now. More readily concealable than the S+W, slightly smaller frame and a compact magazine, so it would be easier for a youngster to learn on.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

S&W Shield 9mm...........


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

In that price range you may want to look a Canik or EEA... both are CZ clones that are affordable and offer safeties on most models. You get what you pay for... just don't expect a lot of quality choices unless you buy something used. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> *In that price range you may want to look a Canik or EEA*... both are CZ clones that are affordable and offer safeties on most models. You get what you pay for... just don't expect a lot of quality choices unless you buy something used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I've got 4 CZ's (P01, P06, 75B Compact and a 40P) had a chance to look at the Canik. As far as I could tell they were identical, if the parts are interchangeable the Canik would be a really good choice. It's important to be able to get parts for any pistol along with people who are familiar with working on them.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

My opinion is try to raise your budget to 400 seems to be a lot more dependable guns in that range, and you really don't want something cheap like a Taurus. You said you were going to teach you kids so I would look for a full size, easier to shoot and you'll be a little more accurate with it,but when you buy 1 you'll want more, so get ready to save. LOL


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

you could look here they have a couple in you price range https://www.cdnnsports.com/firearms.html#sort=salepriceasc&category_2=FIREARMS/HANDGUNS&caliber=9MM just copy and paste it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

joepolo said:


> My opinion is try to raise your budget to 400 seems to be a lot more dependable guns in that range, and you really don't want something cheap like a Taurus. You said you were going to teach you kids so I would look for a full size, easier to shoot and you'll be a little more accurate with it,but when you buy 1 you'll want more, so get ready to save. LOL


Having been through many, many relatively inexpensive handguns and, for the most part, always end up disappointed, I could not agree more. Spend a few more bucks the first time, buy a good quality gun and it will last you for as long as you want to own it. Buy a cheap one and you will be ready to throw it away before it is even broke in, take my advice. I've learned the hard way, but at least I've admitted I've made the mistake of buying cheaper to begin with thinking its probably good enough. OK to use it at the range, but then that's not life and death. Buy quality one time and you will never regret it. I actually have an older generation Smith semi auto 9 mm and it shoots just like the day it was new. Pretty beat up and workworn, but it still functions flawlessly.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

At that price point, you might want to expand your choices to include .380 ACP models. The Bersa Thunder would be a good option.
Personally, I'd try to find a way to increase the budget and consider things like the Glock 43 (for tiny hands) or G26 (for normal size hands), the M&P, etc.
As said, you can find solid, reliable, guns under $300 (I have a Bersa Thunder 380 and have given three of the oft-maligned Taurus PT111 G2 handguns to adult kids (who have had no problems). But it's a bit of a crap shoot.

Why the thumb safety? Thumb safeties don't actually make a gun any safer. Education, training and supervision make guns safe...


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe consider a used second generation S&W 459. It may require a little looking, but they are very well made. They should be selling around $300-$350, I think. They have a safety/decocker and some have a magazine disconnect. They also have an adjustable rear sight. A little heavy for carry compared to other pistols made today, but a nice range gun.

Gun Library: Smith & Wesson Model 459 Pistol 9mm : Cabela's


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Rent, shoot, repeat. You'll know when you find the best pistol for you and your family.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree, a $400 price point is much more realistic. 

I would avoid those guns which are less than full size. Reason: They are not the most comfortable to shoot and can be very discouraging for a first time shooter. 

While not a big 9mm fan, I've owned a CZ P07 and PX4. The CZ was well made but that slide was a PITA. The Berretta PX4 is much easier to shoot and racking the slide is pretty easy. The rotating barrel does reduce the initial recoil shock. I had a Stoeger Cougar in .40 that had the rotating barrel too. It works and from a cleaning standpoint no different. 

I bought the PX4 used in EX condition for $420 w/box, etc..


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I think we chaced the thread starter away, to much info or maybe he could only spend 300. There is some guns out there for that much to get a desent one he'll just have to find the sales and find a gun shop in his aera to have it sent to. I wonder if he's still watching.


----------



## gl08jk (Dec 26, 2015)

Couldnt go wrong with a fns9 but would be difficult in your price range. They are nice pistols and even other manufacturers that price range could be a challenge.


----------



## kramden (Dec 25, 2015)

Shield or Glock 43. But finding many of those used is kind of iffy. They seem to be in high demand.


----------



## studenygreg (Apr 17, 2016)

zell66 said:


> Looking for information on a reliable 9mm to purchase used or new. Have a budget of $300. Would like something with a manual safety as I will be teaching my children as well shooting this revolver.


Sccy cpx1

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mkautrey (May 12, 2016)

I would suggest looking for a lightly used S&W Shield in 9mm with safety. Easy and accurate to shoot. Light recoil. Great CCW. Sounds like it would fit your needs and budget. Your local gun range may have a rental to try out. The Shield was my first handgun and while I now have 11 hanguns of various makes and sizes, will never sell the Shield. Good luck and have fun! Mike


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Kygunco has the Shield for $329 right now. Great gun for real close to the OP's price point 
https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=100912#.VzR8Csg8KnM


----------



## Cnthompson (Apr 27, 2016)

Is this model something you want to be able to conceal carry? If that isn't your intended purpose, larger 9mm's will have less recoil for the kids. Ruger 9E runs about $349 and has capacity for 10 or 17 rounds depending on which state you live in.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

maYBE A S+W SHIELD A SA XDS OR A RUGER LCP


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like you want a revolver, so there are a few different makers who make revolvers in 9mm Luger. Google them up to get yourself started.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would go for the S&W Shield for that price range you may have to kick in another 40 but it is worth it or go with a used one. Don't make a mistake and get junk that won't work when you need it. You can also look into a used S&W 3913.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I'd recommend going online after you've decided what gun you want and look for Palmetto State Armory they have great prices on most major brands. they will ship them to most any FFL dealer where you then complete your paperwork on the gun... 

Example when I bought my Taurus about 2yrs ago the local shop wanted 369.00 Palmetto had the same gun 229.00, I did ask the local shop if they would price match. The dealer wouldn't so I ordered it online and about 2 weeks later I picked it up from the FFL dealer. Great experience and was able to save over 100.00... SWEET!


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

I would recommend a good quality firearm make sure you research the problems not just the youtube good reviews. You'll find out a lot if you check out the problems with the guns.


----------



## Gainestruk (Feb 21, 2016)

Check out Guns for Sale | Online Gun Store | Grab A Gun Online Gun Store I have bought a pistol from them, prices are good and they have fast shipping.


----------

